# welcher DP/PN Koppler?



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben ein paar SEW Movimot MD's mit Profibus Schnittstelle im Einsatz.

Diese Movimot's werden nicht mehr hergestellt.

Der Nachfolger ist noch nicht bekannt, SEW ist noch dran.
Bis jetzt ist nur klar, dass der Nachfolger Profinet Schnittstellen haben wird.

Ein möglicher Lösungsansatz ist das man DP/PN Koppler vor Ort einsetzt.
Dann müsste man den restlichen Teil der DP Anlage nicht anrühren.

Welche DP/PN Koppler habt ihr im Einsatz oder würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke für eure Tipps.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

Was für eine CPU hast du denn?


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was für eine CPU hast du denn?


CPU 416-2


----------



## trobo (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

wir haben derzeit den von Helmholz im Einsatz.

Funktioniert seit September soweit sogut. Ist zwischen einer 1510-SP 1-PN und einem Profibus Y-Koppler verbaut und entsprechend einer S7-400H projektiert.

Ah sorry, lese erst jetzt dass du auf der Profinet Seite dann ja nur die Movimots hast richtig? Da kenn ich mich nicht aus wie man dann dort den Koppler eingliedern könnte.


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Ah sorry, lese erst jetzt dass du auf der Profinet Seite dann ja nur die Movimots hast richtig? Da kenn ich mich nicht aus wie man dann dort den Koppler eingliedern könnte.


Ja stimmt, auf der Profinet Seite wäre dann nur 1 Movimot.
Wenn der Movimot nicht am Ende ist, müssten wir zwei DP/PN pro Movimot einsetzen.


----------



## trobo (5 Januar 2022)

Im Prinzip bräuchtest du auf der Seite dann erstmal noch einen Profinet IO Controller. Das könnte ja jede x-beliebige kleinst Steuerung sein die sich dann um den Datenaustausch kümmert. Dann hast du allerdings auch wieder etwas dazwischen...


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bräuchtest du auf der Seite dann erstmal noch einen Controller. Das könnte ja jede x-beliebige kleinst Steuerung sein die sich dann um den Datenaustausch kümmert. Dann hast du allerdings auch wieder etwas dazwischen...



Ja, wie in diesem Beitrag beschrieben.




__





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

Warum kein Profinet CP ins 400'er Rack verbauen?


----------



## trobo (5 Januar 2022)

Genau. Alternativ wäre ein CP natürlich auch ein gangbarer Weg oder ?




__





						CP 443-1 - SiePortal - Siemens WW
					





					mall.industry.siemens.com
				




Solange die 416-2 den unterstützt (Firmware prüfen)

@DeltaMikeAir war schon schneller


----------



## trobo (5 Januar 2022)

Ansonsten wenn baulich nicht möglich, bei den Jungs anrufen: Hilscher
ich behaupte jetzt aber einfach mal dreist, dass die nicht ganz günstig sein werden...


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum kein Profinet CP ins 400'er Rack verbauen?


Ja, das wäre ein weiterer Lösungsansatz.

Man müsste keine zusätzlichen Schaltschränke montieren und keine 24V Leitung verlegen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre ein weiterer Lösungsansatz.


Für mich wäre das der erste Ansatz.


----------



## trobo (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das der erste Ansatz.


Zumal hier wenig Fallstricken liegen. Strippe dran, GSDML reinladen und parametrieren, wie bei den Profibus Movimots...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Zumal hier wenig Fallstricken liegen. Strippe dran, GSDML reinladen und parametrieren, wie bei den Profibus Movimots...


Und vernünftige Diagnose


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

Gibt es eine Liste wo ersichtlich ist ob der CP443-1 mit der jetztigen CPU (6ES7416-2XK04-0AB0) kompatibel ist?


----------



## trobo (5 Januar 2022)

Schau mal hier rein


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Januar 2022)

So eine CP443-1 ist halt auch nicht grad günstig...

Was genau kann denn der SEW Movimot "MD"? Ist das so ein normaler FU für Drehstromantriebe?
Oder ein Dezentraler Servoregler?


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

Habe gerade gesehen, das bereits ein CP443-1 (6GK7 443-1EX11-0XE0) für die Ethernet Anbindung eingebaut ist.


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein


Von der Nummer gesehen sollte das kompatibel sein.
Die Firmware Version habe ich noch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, das bereits ein CP443-1 (6GK7 443-1EX11-0XE0) für die Ethernet Anbindung eingebaut wird.


Von wem? Kümmerst du dich da nicht drum? Also um eine Lösung?


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Von wem? Kümmerst du dich da nicht drum? Also um eine Lösung?


Sorry, Schreibfehler. wurde soeben korrigiert.
Es ist bereits seit Jahren ein CP443-1 drin.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Sorry, Schreibfehler.
> Es ist bereits seit Jahren ein CP443-1 drin.


Ja dann....😅


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> So eine CP443-1 ist halt auch nicht grad günstig...
> 
> Was genau kann denn der SEW Movimot "MD"? Ist das so ein normaler FU für Drehstromantriebe?
> Oder ein Dezentraler Servoregler?



Der Movimot ist ein Gerät zum Betreiben von Drehstrom-Asynchronmotoren oder Drehstrom-Synchronmotoren.

Ist bei einer Sortieranlage eingesetzt.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (5 Januar 2022)

Wieso sollen denn angeblich keine Movimot mehr hergestellt werden?!
Es kann durchaus sein, dass genau deiner nicht mehr verfügbar ist wegen der Energieeffizienzklasse. Aber es gibt normal immer einen neuen Ersatz der maximal geringfügig von den alten Daten abweicht.
Ich vermute, dass die Profibusanschaltung nicht mehr verfügbar ist, dafür gibt es aber von Murr Elektronik zb auch Lösungen. Die können mit allen gängigen Bus Systemen angefahren werden und da wird dann das SEW Protokoll "getunnelt". Jeder Motor bekommt dann ein Modul davor gesteckt und alles läuft wie gehabt.
Grüße


----------



## reini (5 Januar 2022)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Wieso sollen denn angeblich keine Movimot mehr hergestellt werden?!


Movimot werden immer noch hergestellt.


SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus sein, dass genau deiner nicht mehr verfügbar ist wegen der Energieeffizienzklasse. Aber es gibt normal immer einen neuen Ersatz der maximal geringfügig von den alten Daten abweicht.


Ja, es betrifft nur die eine Version die wir im Einsatz haben.
SEW wird da schon eine Lösung haben, aber nicht mit Profibus.


SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die Profibusanschaltung nicht mehr verfügbar ist, dafür gibt es aber von Murr Elektronik zb auch Lösungen. Die können mit allen gängigen Bus Systemen angefahren werden und da wird dann das SEW Protokoll "getunnelt". Jeder Motor bekommt dann ein Modul davor gesteckt und alles läuft wie gehabt.
> Grüße


Habe auf der Murr Seite nichts gefunden.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (5 Januar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Movimot werden immer noch hergestellt.
> 
> Ja, es betrifft nur die eine Version die wir im Einsatz haben.
> SEW wird da schon eine Lösung haben, aber nicht mit Profibus.
> ...


Hi,
Das System heißt Cube67 und benötigt einen Busknoten sowie ein Movimot Modul. Lässt sich im Shop aber relativ einfach filtern. Es gibt da eines für universelles RS 232 bzw 485 und eines speziell für das Movilink Protokoll.


----------



## reini (6 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.

Werde unseren Leuten die Variante mit einem zusätzlichen CP443-1 für die Profinet Anbindung der neuen Movimot Geräte vorschlagen.

Denke auch das es die beste Lösung ist.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Januar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.
> 
> ...


Was hängt denn am bereits eingebauten CP?
Man könnte den ja auch dafür verwenden. Eventuell noch einen Router zwischen Firmennetzwerk und Maschinennetz.
Man könnte auch ein eigenes VLAN im Firmennetz anlegen in dem dann zb. nur die Anlage ist.


Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt ist die 2. CP die schönste und natürlich teuerste Lösung.
Die Lieferzeit ist ja mal richtig human für die heutige Zeit!


----------



## reini (6 Januar 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Was hängt denn am bereits eingebauten CP?


Am CP ist das Leitsystem dran.


Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Man könnte den ja auch dafür verwenden. Eventuell noch einen Router zwischen Firmennetzwerk und Maschinennetz.
> Man könnte auch ein eigenes VLAN im Firmennetz anlegen in dem dann zb. nur die Anlage ist.


Das müsste man mit der IT klären, habe da keine Erfahrung.
Aber je mehr Abteilungen beim Umbau beteiligt sind, um so komplexer wird alles.


Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt ist die 2. CP die schönste und natürlich teuerste Lösung.


Ja, langfristig gesehen ist das sicher die beste Lösung.


Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Die Lieferzeit ist ja mal richtig human für die heutige Zeit!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58431


Bin gespannt ob SEW einen FU mit Profinet oder Profibus anbietet.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Januar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob SEW einen FU mit Profinet oder Profibus anbietet.


Das tun sie, auch Movimot:
SEW Movimot Profinet Anschaltung



reini schrieb:


> Das müsste man mit der IT klären, habe da keine Erfahrung.
> Aber je mehr Abteilungen beim Umbau beteiligt sind, um so komplexer wird alles.


Ich habe vor allem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es erst mal ellenlange Diskussionen mit zig Leuten gibt,
dann noch Vorschriften bezüglich Sicherheit vorgelegt werden usw. usw.
Stundenlange Diskussionen kosten auch Geld, da würde ich lieber gleich den CP kaufen und mit einer Trennung
der Netze sparst du dir auch weitere Probleme und du hast Handlungsfreiheit.


----------



## reini (7 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe vor allem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es erst mal ellenlange Diskussionen mit zig Leuten gibt,
> dann noch Vorschriften bezüglich Sicherheit vorgelegt werden usw. usw.
> Stundenlange Diskussionen kosten auch Geld, da würde ich lieber gleich den CP kaufen und mit einer Trennung
> der Netze sparst du dir auch weitere Probleme und du hast Handlungsfreiheit.


Danke. Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## maxder2te (8 Januar 2022)

Leute Leute, verzettelt euch bitte nicht. 

"Movimot MD" sind tatsächlich dezentrale Servos die SEW mal angeboten hat. Die haben mit den herkömmlichen Movimot-FU nichts zu tun, außer dem Namen. 

Die Nachfolger sind die sogenannten Elektronikmotoren mit integriertem MoviC-Movidrive. Die wirds nur mit Profinet und EtherCAT geben. Ich hab sie vor 2 Jahren in Nürnberg auf der Messe schon gesehen.

SPS-seitig musst du den Treiber sowieso anpassen, da die Movimot-MD Applikation und jene für MoviC sicher unterschiedlich sind. D.h. Kosten für die Umrüstung hast du sowieso, da wird der CP443 deine kleinste Sorge sein.

Kriegst du die Dinger von SEW nicht mehr repariert? Wann wurden die abgekündigt? Normalerweise verpflichtet sich SEW auch zu einer 10 Jahre dauernden Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit.


----------



## reini (8 Januar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Kriegst du die Dinger von SEW nicht mehr repariert?


Nein nicht mehr, anscheinend kann SEW die Ersatzteile nicht mehr beschaffen.


maxder2te schrieb:


> Wann wurden die abgekündigt?


keine Ahnung, müsste bei uns im Ersatzteillager nachfragen


----------



## maxder2te (8 Januar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Nein nicht mehr, anscheinend kann SEW die Ersatzteile nicht mehr beschaffen.


Mhm, bei den Movidrive B wurde aus diesem Grund die gesamte Elektronik mal Re-designed ohne dass man das nach außen gesehen hat um die langfristig verfügbar zu halten.
Movimot MD war wohl kein Renner, wurde auch nie vom Vertrieb propagiert, damit gab's wohl auch kein Redesign. 

Ich hab die Dinger ein paar mal für Applikationen ins Auge gefasst, aber die verfügbaren Leistungen waren eingeschränkt und bei unseren klassischen Handling-Applikationen waren nie alle Anwendungsfälle damit realisierbar.


----------



## reini (9 Januar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Mhm, bei den Movidrive B wurde aus diesem Grund die gesamte Elektronik mal Re-designed ohne dass man das nach außen gesehen hat um die langfristig verfügbar zu halten.


SEW hat den Movimot MD bereits überarbeitet. Ab 2014 hat der Movimot MD einen ca. 50% tieferen Ausgangsstrom und andere Gehäusefarbe. Von der Leistung her reicht uns die neue Version allemal.


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

Versuche gerade für ein anderes Projekt den Helmholz DP/PN Gateway im TIA V15.1 einzufügen.

Kann die Profinet Schnittstelle nicht zuordnen.

Liegt es daran weil es auf der Profinet Seite keinen Controller hat?

Wäre froh um einen Tipp.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

Was wird denn angezeigt, wenn du auf das "Nicht zugeordnet" klickst?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

Ich habe gerade einmal nachgelesen. Der Helmholz DP/PN Koppler erzeugt einen Profibus Strang und muss an einem Profinet Master angebunden werden. Du hast in deinem Projekt keinen Profibus Master.



> Mit dem neuen DP/PN Coupler ist eine einfache und unkomplizierte Anbindung *von PROFIBUS an PROFINET* möglich.


Quelle:
https://www.helmholz.de/de/produkte/feldbus-anwendungen/profibus/koppler/dppn-coupler


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

Ok, jetzt habe ich noch einmal nachgelesen.

Du musst wenn du den Koppler an deiner CPU anbinden möchtest ( an Profibus ) nicht die GSDML installieren sondern die GSD.
Dann kannst du in deinem Projekt den Profibus zuordnen. Profinet nicht, da dir der PN-Master fehlt.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2022)

Ich kenne die DP/PN Gateway nicht, aber wie ich es kenne von I-Device und PN/PN-Koppler, dann ist es nicht notwendig ein PN IO Controller (~Master) zu zuwiesen.
Es ist nur wichtig dass die Transfergruppen und das Profinet Name übereinstimmen.
edit: Und ja, dann muss die GSDML für die Gateaway in die Konfiguration von die PN IO Controller importiert werden.


----------



## maxder2te (3 Februar 2022)

Ich habe mir grade deine Zeichnung angesehen.

Du möchtest folgendes realisieren:
HMI --> PN/DP-Coupler --> CPU313C-2DP ?

Das wird nicht funktionieren, da der PN/DP-Koppler kein universelles Gateway ist, sondern lediglcih zum "Auskreuzen" von EA-Daten zwischen CPUs geeignet ist, er ist quasi ein Mix aus DP/DP-Koppler und PN/PN-Koppler, aber sicherlich kein Router.
Wenn du das HMI an die CPU313C-2DP anbinden willst, brauchst du ein MPI- oder Profibus-taugliches HMI-Panel - oder du ergänzt eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle an der CPU (z.B. CP343-1 Lean)


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was wird denn angezeigt, wenn du auf das "Nicht zugeordnet" klickst?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

Ja, wie gesagt. Du hast ja auch keinen Profinet IO Controller.

Das Teil ist wie @maxder2te schon schrieb eine Art DP/DP Koppler nur mit PN auf der anderen Seite. Du kannst hier nicht mittels Profibus einen PN-Strang aufmachen. Hast du das Teil aus der GSDML eingefügt oder aus der GSD?

Was hast du eigentlich genau vor?


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Ich habe mir grade deine Zeichnung angesehen.
> 
> Du möchtest folgendes realisieren:
> HMI --> PN/DP-Coupler --> CPU313C-2DP ?
> ...


Ich will folgende Komponente miteinander verbinden.
- KTP700 mit PN Schnittstelle
- DP/ASi Link
- S7 300 mit DP oder PN Schnittstelle

Wollte ein PN/ASi Link oder ein KTP700 mit DP Schnittstelle bestellen.
Das mit den Lieferzeiten ist allen bekannt.

Darum war die Idee dem DP/PN Koppler.

Ja, gemäss Helmholz Doku braucht es einen DP und PN Master 

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Darum war die Idee dem DP/PN Koppler.


Das funktioniert nicht. Du kannst nicht mit einer DP-CPU auf den Koppler gehen und von dort per Profinet auf ein Panel.
Das Teil ist kein Profinet Master sondern nur ein einfacher Koppler zwischen einem Profibusmastersystem und einen Profinetmastersystem.

Das was du da vor hast, funktioniert nicht.


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2022)

Danke euch.
Mal schauen ob ich eine CP343-1 Lean auftreiben kann.

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

Soweit ich mal gelesen habe, kann man dies z.B. mit einem LAN Adapter von IBH & Co umsetzen.
Ich habe es selber aber noch nie gemacht. Am besten fragst du dort bei Interesse selber mal nach.
Alternativ würde ich an deiner Stelle eine PN-CPU einbauen oder eben ein DP-Panel auftreiben.




https://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-S7-PP


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2022)

Warum muss ein KTP700 PN sein wenn die S7 CPU nur MPI oder DP hat ?
Anstatt mit Gateway oder Kopler zu spielen, einfach ein KTP700 DP wählen. 

Oder, was ich immer machen wurde, ein PN CPU wählen und alles auf PN bringen.


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Soweit ich mal gelesen habe, kann man dies z.B. mit einem LAN Adapter von IBH & Co umsetzen.
> Ich habe es selber aber noch nie gemacht. Am besten fragst du dort bei Interesse selber mal nach.
> Alternativ würde ich an deiner Stelle eine PN-CPU einbauen oder eben ein DP-Panel auftreiben.
> 
> ...


Habe folgendes Teil bei mir.









						ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact
					

Der kompakte Alleskönner unter den Programmieradaptern zwischen PC und S7-Steuerungen ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact ist ein handlicher Kommunikations-…




					www.deltalogic.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Habe folgendes Teil bei mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja dann, Handbuch lesen und ausprobieren.

Du kannst ja auch @Rainer Hönle mal fragen, ob dies so geht.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2022)

Die ACCON-NetLink wird funktionieren.


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum muss ein KTP700 PN sein wenn die S7 CPU nur MPI oder DP hat ?
> Anstatt mit Gateway oder Kopler zu spielen, einfach ein KTP700 DP wählen.
> 
> Oder, was ich immer machen wurde, ein PN CPU wählen und alles auf PN bringen.


Das KTP700 Basic DP ist ev. ab März lieferbar.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2022)

Habe ein Schnellanleitung erstellt von den letzten Mal den ich den Accon Netlink konfigurierte.


----------



## reini (5 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe ein Schnellanleitung erstellt von den letzten Mal den ich den Accon Netlink konfigurierte.


Danke. Habe den Accon Netlink gemäss deiner Anleitung konfiguriert.
Unter der Registerkarte 'Variablen beobachten' ist das Taktbit sichtbar.

Jetzt komme ich nicht weiter.

Der Accon Stecker ist auf der MPI Schnittstelle und ist über einen Switch mit dem PG und dem KTP700 verbunden.
(Das KTP700 Panel hat die IP 192.168.0.1, gleich wie der Accon)
Die PG/PC Schnittstelle habe ich auch gemäss Accon Handbuch installiert.

Muss ich in der HW-Konfiguration noch den Accon Netlink konfigurieren?

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> (Das KTP700 Panel hat die IP 192.168.0.1, gleich wie der Accon


Ich habe mir dein PDF jetzt nicht angesehen da ich es auf dem Handy nicht öffnen kann aber der LAN Adapter muss natürlich eine andere IP Adresse haben wie der LAN Adapter. In WinCC bzw. TIA im Panelprojekt unter Verbindungen musst du bei der CPU die IP des LAN Adapters angeben.


----------



## reini (5 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dein PDF jetzt nicht angesehen da ich es auf dem Handy nicht öffnen kann aber der LAN Adapter muss natürlich eine andere IP Adresse haben wie der LAN Adapter. In WinCC bzw. TIA im Panelprojekt unter Verbindungen musst du bei der CPU die IP des LAN Adapters angeben.


Danke. Probiere das am Montag aus.


----------



## reini (7 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Die CPU kann über den Accon Netlink geladen werden, auf das Panel wird jedoch keine Verbindung aufgebaut.

Der Accon Netlink ist auf der MPI Schnittstelle und ist über einen Switch mit dem PG und dem KTP700 verbunden.

Die PG/PC Schnittstelle ist auf "ACCON-NetLink-PRO.MPI.1 eingestellt.

Muss ich zum Panel laden einen andere PG/PC Schnittstelle auswählen?

Gruss Reini


----------



## poitouesel (7 Februar 2022)

für das Laden des Panels: versuche es mit der Netzwerkschnittstelle des Programmierrechners (z.B. Realtek TCP.IP oder ähnlich) als PG/PC-Schnittstelle


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Muss ich zum Panel laden einen andere PG/PC Schnittstelle auswählen?


Für das laden des Panels musst du die Ethernetschnittstelle deines PG´s anwählen und dich entweder direkt an das Panel hängen oder einen Switch nutzen an dem dann der Lan-Adapter + Panel + PG hängt.

Über den MPI Zugangspunkt erreichst du natürlich kein Profinetpanel.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2022)

Ist der IP lokal auf das Panel eingestellt wie im Bild in Eintrag #57?
Es ist auch möglich das Panel über die MAC Adresse zu finden, aber es ist einfacher wenn die IP schon passt.
Und dann nach Panel 'mit gleiche Adresse' suchen, nicht 'nach kompatible Teilnehmer'.


----------



## reini (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für das laden des Panels musst du die Ethernetschnittstelle deines PG´s anwählen und dich entweder direkt an das Panel hängen oder einen Switch nutzen an dem dann der Lan-Adapter + Panel + PG hängt.
> 
> Über den MPI Zugangspunkt erreichst du natürlich kein Profinetpanel.


Mit dem TIA V15.1 funktioniert das Panel laden (Vor dem Laden muss die Ethernet Verbindung angeben werden)

Mit dem WinCC 2008 bin ich noch dran. Habe erst jetzt gesehen, dass ich ein KTP600 anstatt KTP700 projektiert habe.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss bei Step7/WinCC mit dem Accon NetLink am MPI immer die PG/PC Schnittstelle gewechselt werden.
Step7 Projekt über MPI, WinCC Projekt über Ethernet laden.

Wenn das so ist, ist TIA V15.1 in diesem Fall zu bevorzugen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Mit dem WinCC 2008 bin ich noch dran. Habe erst jetzt gesehen, dass ich ein KTP600 anstatt KTP700 projektiert habe.


KTP700 kann man auch nicht in WinCC flex projektieren.


----------



## reini (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> KTP700 kann man auch nicht in WinCC flex projektieren.


Ok danke. Hätte jetzt nach einem HSP gesucht.


----------



## reini (7 Februar 2022)

In dem Fall ist die Lösung mit TIA V15.1, Accon NetLink an der MPI Schnittstelle und über einen Switch mit dem KTP700 und dem PG verbunden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Ok danke. Hätte jetzt nach einem HSP gesucht.


Die Arbeit kannst du dir sparen, es geht nicht. Es steht auch immer in den technischen Daten des Gerätes dabei, welche Projektierungssoftware benötigt wird:

Hier KTP700 ab WinCC V13






Hier ein KTP600 ab WinCC flex 2008 SP2....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist die Lösung mit TIA V15.1, Accon NetLink an der MPI Schnittstelle und über einen Switch mit dem KTP700 und dem PG verbunden.


Ganz ehrlich, das ist ganz schön viel gebastelt. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle ein KTP700 DP besorgen ( der LAN Adapter kostet ja auch Geld, falls das Ganze mal ausgeliefert wird ).

Ich habe jetzt nicht in der Siemens Mall geschaut aber z.B. bei Reichelt stehen sie ab Lager zur Verfügung:
https://www.reichelt.de/de/de/simatic-hmi-ktp700-basic-td-hmi-ktp700-p201776.html?r=1


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2022)

Problem war er der KPT700 PN mit der 313C-2DP verbinden will.
KTP700, 313C-2DP und LAN Adapter hat er schon.
Also, am einfachsten eine neue KTP700 PN prgramm in TIA erstellen.

Man kann ein KTP600 WinCC Flexible Programm nach KTP700 in TIA konvertieren, aber vergiess es.


----------



## reini (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das ist ganz schön viel gebastelt.


Ja, bin der gleichen Meinung.
Mit einem PN/Asi Link wäre alles einfacher.
Jetzt habe ich einen DP/Asi Link, KTP700 PN und eine 313C-2DP.


----------



## reini (7 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also, am einfachsten eine neue KTP700 PN prgramm in TIA erstellen.


Mache ich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Mit einem PN/Asi Link wäre alles einfacher.


Wie meinst du das? Wie willst du das Panel per ASi koppeln???


----------



## reini (7 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Wie willst du das Panel per ASi koppeln???


Habe ein DP/ASi Link, ein KTP700 PN, und eine S7-300 mit DP oder mit PN Schnittstelle.
Wenn ich ein PN/Asi Koppler hätte wäre der Accon NetLink überflüssig.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2022)

Er hat ein 313C-2DP, ein DP/AS-I Link, ein KTP700 PN und ein LAN Adapter.
Das wird alles funktionieren. Einsigste 'spezielles' ist der Verbindung zwischen KT700 PN und 313C-2DP geht über der LAN Adapter.

Wenn alles auf PN wäre, wäre es viel einfacher.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein PN/Asi Koppler hätte wäre der Accon NetLink überflüssig.


Dann wäre das Gebastel auch perfekt  Das funktioniert nicht.
Ganz ehrlich, besorge dir ein KTP700 DP.


----------



## maxder2te (7 Februar 2022)

reini schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein PN/Asi Koppler hätte wäre der Accon NetLink überflüssig.


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------

